# Photoshop Shortkeys



## TobiBerger (9. April 2005)

Hi,
vor ein paar Wochen habe ich im internet mal eine Liste mit allen Shortkeys für Photoshop 7 entdeckt. Dummerweise finde ich diese Seite nun nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch, dass man sich selber welche machen kann und die alten nachschauen könnte, aber das ist mir zu umständlich. Kann mir jemand von Euch eine vernünftige Seite nennen, auf der ich alle Shortkeys finde?

Besten Dank 

Tobi


----------



## zechi (9. April 2005)

Zum Beispiel auf deiner Tastenkürzelreferenzkarte, zumindest gabs die bei den "vor-CS-Versionen" noch schön in jeder Packung.


----------



## TobiBerger (9. April 2005)

Dankeschön Zechi(der Name erinnert mich an ein Asterix Heft...),
aber ich habe ps7 bei ebay gekauft und das einzige was ich bekommen habe waren die cd und die Seriennummer. Persönlich komme ich ja sehr gut zurecht, doch ich habe einen Kunden, der mich gefrasgt hat, ob ich ihm nicht eine kleine Datei mit den Kürzeln schicken könnt. Gibt es keine Seite, auf der die Kürzel kurz zusammen geschrieben sind?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2005)

klick the image to open PDF


----------



## zechi (9. April 2005)

... und auch in der Hilfe von PS findest du ne tabellarische Übersicht.


----------

